# Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen



## howmuchisthefish (2. Februar 2014)

Was mir zur Verfügung steht:

Rute: Mitchell Privilege Pro Boat 302 150-250WG 3m
http://www.tackleshop.nl/Mitchell_Privilege_Pro_Boat_302_150-250-p11396.html

Rolle: Penn Slammer 760
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-760--200.html

Hauptschnur: WFT 67KG 0,39mm geflochtene Schnur gelb --- 200 Meter
http://www.angel-domaene.de/WFT-67KG-Strong-Schnur-Gelb-0-39mm-1m-von-der-Grossspule--13606.html

Vorfachschnur: Roy Fishers Xtream Wallerkevlar 1,2mm 138KG gelb geflochten 10 Meter
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Roy-Fishers-Xtream-Wallerkevlar-1-20mm-Wallervorfachmaterial--1533.html

So, nun fehlen noch Haken, Köder, Blei und Pose. Wollte damit Grundangeln.
Ein Kollege sagte mir, ich bräuchte nicht unbedingt eine Pose.
Einfach Köder an den Haken, dann genügend Blei damit das auf Grund geht und ich werde schon merken, wenn ein Waller dran ist!? Das klingt in meinen Ohren aber irgendwie zu unfachmännisch.

Ich weiss, dass ich um das Knotenbinden nicht drumherum kommen werde. Aber in der ersten Zeit möchte ich so viel fertiggebundenen Kram nutzen, wie es nur geht. Daher gefallen mir diese Plug and Play-Lösungen sehr gut!

Denn ich habe noch:
Behr Knotless Schnurverbinder XL 65KG
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Behr-Knotless-Schnurverbinder-XL-extra-gross--5722.html

Meereshochleistungswirbel Größe 5 Crosslocksnap 90KG
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-D...swirbel-mit-Cross-Lock-Snap-Gr-5-0--7000.html

Roys Fishers Einzelhaken Power Rassel System 8/0 160KG
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Roy-Fishers-Einzelhaken-Power-Rassel-System-8-0--5813.html

Roy Fishers Drillingssystem 4/0 120KG
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Roy-Fishers-Drillings-System--5816.html

Fehlen noch weitere grundlegende Dinge?
Kann man mit den genannten Sachen schon was anständiges anfangen?

Ich versuche selber knoten und binden soweit es geht zu vermeiden! Dazu bitte eine Diskussionen...mir ist klar, dass ein richtiger Angeler sowas mal lernen muss, es billiger ist und vor allem wohl auch sicherer. Aber das brauch ich in meinen ersten Tagen absolut nicht.
Bin froh dass ich den Spulenknoten kann und nen normalen Forellenhaken an die Schur mit keine Ahnung welchem Knoten. Wurde mir mal gezeigt...

Die 200 Meter Hauptschnur reichen natürlich noch lange nicht bei der Rolle. Ich möchte diese jetzt doch unterfüttern.
Dazu habe ich zuhause etliche Monofile Meter in verschiedenen Stärken.
Habe gelesen, dass sich die beiden Schnüre nicht zu sehr unterscheiden sollten in der Stärke. Aber lieber eine dünnere Schnur zum Unterfüttern, damit es eine glattere Auflagefläche für die geflochtene Hauptschnur gibt, soweit richtig?

Kann ich mittels der Schnurverbinder, Hauptschnur und Kevlarvorfach ohne binden verbinden? Wahrscheinlich nicht? Das vermute ich zumindest schon, dass ich auch da irgendnwelche Windungen machen muss!?


----------



## Vanner (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Erstmal die grundlegende Frage, willst du Fließgewässer oder Stillgewässer oder beides beangeln? Danach richtet sich teilweise auch deine benötigte Ausrüstung.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Stimmt, ganz vergessen. Vorrangig am See. Später aber auch Hafengebiet mit wahrscheinlich wenig, oder garkeiner nennenswerten Strömung und letztendlich irgendwann auch mal am Rhein.

Aber ich richte meine Ausrüstung jetzt erstmal nur für den See aus.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen:

Sammel erstmal eine Runde Angelerfahrung AUSSERHALB des Wallerfischens.

Wallerfischen ist im Süßwasser eine der bzw. wenn nicht gar die härteste Disziplin.

Da sollte man auf alle Fälle zumindest ne Runde Drillerfahrung mit vergleichsweise kleineren Fischen gesammelt haben.

Darum mein Rat: Lass den Waller-Gedanken erstmal KOMPLETT fallen und beschäftige Dich mit allgemeinen Grundlagen des Angelns (ja, solide Knoten gehören da UNBEDINGT dazu).

Vor allem beim Wallerfischen hat Billig-Fertigkram IMO überhaupt mal gar nichts zu suchen.

Da ist Verlässlichkeit und Robustheit das A & O.

Also zieh erstmal auf andere Fische los, lerne solide knoten, drillen usw.

Wenn Du dann mal n paar größere Hechte, Karpfen etc. auf die Schuppen gelegt und entsprechend Erfahrung gesammelt hast, kannst Du immer noch auf Waller losziehen.

Es sei denn, Du kannst mal bei nem wirklich erfahrenen Wallerfischer mitgehen, der Dich da sinnvoll an die Hand nimmt.

Denn auch Geschichten wie Landung etc. sind beim Wallerangeln ne Sache für sich.

Finde Dich erstmal ins Angeln überhaupt rein, anstatt gleich von 0 auf 90000000 zu wollen.

Meine ehrliche Meinung - Dir und den Wallern zuliebe.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Alles klar, danke. In einer Woche geht's dann endlich mal los...


----------



## Schneidi (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Grundsätzlich gebe ich meinem vorpster recht, allerdings unerscheidet sich der drill eines großen wallers stark von dem eines karpfens. Lieber erstmal mit kleinen wallern anfangen und dann größere. Da lernst was kopfschlâge im drill sind,... Das macht der karpen nicht.
Achja, und wenn du gleich auf große waller gehen willst, dann lass den kescher daheim!!!


----------



## howmuchisthefish (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Ja, ok.


----------



## Bobster (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Wir haben hier auch extra einen Tröt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=169

 aufgrund des lesens in diesem Tröt und die danach von mir gezielt gestellten Fragen und erhaltenen Antworten habe ich mir auch eine Waller Spinnausrüstung für den Rhein zusammen gestellt. Das hat super geklappt und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
 Erfolgreich war ich allerdings noch nicht....:q

 Klar macht das theoretische zusammen stellen dafür richtig Laune..aber ...Theorie und Praxis unterscheiden sich doch sehr stark.

 Fang doch erst einmal mit der Rute an, genau für die Angelart die Du betreiben möchtest.

 Aber besser noch, wie die Vorposter geschrieben haben,
 geh angeln und sammle erst einmal Erfahrung mit anderen Fischarten.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Sammel erstmal eine Runde Angelerfahrung AUSSERHALB des Wallerfischens.


Damit habe ich schon letztes Jahr begonnen und diese werde ich in Zunft auch ausweiten. Ich wollte nicht alle anderen Fische links liegen lassen und nur noch auf Waller gehen. Da Waller und die benötigte Ausrüstung ne Sache für sich ist, habe ich mir hier einen seperaten Thread eröffnet.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Vor allem beim Wallerfischen hat Billig-Fertigkram IMO überhaupt mal gar nichts zu suchen.


Von Billigkram war hier doch nie die Rede und hatte ich auch nie vor zu verwenden/kaufen.
Ich habe hier ja das vorhandene Zeug vorgestellt und verlinkt. Das sollte auch von euch Profis begutachtet werden, FALLS sich doch irgendein Schrott eingeschlichen hat!?



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Es sei denn, Du kannst mal bei nem wirklich erfahrenen Wallerfischer mitgehen, der Dich da sinnvoll an die Hand nimmt.


Alleine werde ich das nächste volle Jahr kein einziges mal fischen gehen! Immer mit mindestens einem erfahrenem Angler. In der Regel sind wir in der kommenden Saison aber immer mindestens zu dritt.



Schneidi schrieb:


> Achja, und wenn du gleich auf große waller gehen willst, dann lass den kescher daheim!!!


Danke für den gutgemeinten Rat, aber das sollte sogar einem totalen Laien klar sein...



Bobster schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch extra einen Tröt


Das was du verlinkt hast, ist ein Unterforum und kein Thread.




Bobster schrieb:


> aufgrund des lesens in diesem Tröt und die danach von mir gezielt gestellten Fragen und erhaltenen Antworten habe ich mir auch eine Waller Spinnausrüstung für den Rhein zusammen gestellt.


Genau das selbe hatte ich in diesem Thread auch vor. Funktioniert nur nich so ganz.



Bobster schrieb:


> Das hat super geklappt und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


Das würde ich auch gerne.



Bobster schrieb:


> Klar macht das theoretische zusammen stellen dafür richtig Laune


Nein, absolut nicht. Ich hasse dieses theorethische hier im Forum. Am liebsten wäre mir, ich hätte selber genug Ahnung, um einfach kaufen und montieren zu können. Das viele lesen, suchen und zusammenstellen, bei dem riesiegen Angebot in Onlineshops nervt einfach nur. Bin lieber am Wasser und bastel dort an meiner Montage und suche mir aus meinen etlichen Koffern raus, ws ich brauche.



Bobster schrieb:


> ..aber ...Theorie und Praxis unterscheiden sich doch sehr stark.


Na Gott sei dank...



Bobster schrieb:


> Fang doch erst einmal mit der Rute an, genau für die Angelart die Du betreiben möchtest.


Wie im Startpost zu lesen ist, habe ich die Rute bereits gewählt und zuhause liegen.



Bobster schrieb:


> Aber besser noch, wie die Vorposter geschrieben haben,
> geh angeln und sammle erst einmal Erfahrung mit anderen Fischarten.


Da ich nicht alles in einem Thread haben wollte, damit es übersichtlicher bleibt, musste dieser nun her. Daher kann ich es keinem übel nehmen, wenn er nicht weiß, was ich vor habe, was ich so mache und was ich bis jetzt kann und nicht kann.

Doch selbst wenn alles in einem Thread stünde, würden wohl immer noch einige nicht alles lesen wollen.

Ich habe absolut icht vor explizit auf Welse zu gehen. Es soll einfach eine Wallerrute im Faulenzer liegen, bei der nicht unbedingt was beissen muss. Die soll einfach neben mir liegen, mit nem Haken im Wasser und fische nebenbei ganz normal mit meinen anderen Ruten.

Und da ich das aber möglichst anständig machen will, suche ich hier nach nützlichen Infos und Ratschlägen zur Ausrüstung und dem Vorgehen.

Dass man mir vielleicht der Fische wegen, nicht unbedingt helfen möchte, verstehe ich voll und ganz! Bin Anfänger, das sieht man, das habe ich oft genug selbst gesagt und wir befinden uns hier im Junganglerbereich.

Wahrscheinlich wollen mich nicht besonders viele, am Wasser sehen, mit ner Wallerrute in der Hand...
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich das gerne machen möchte und tun werde! Und dazu könnte ich eure hilfreichen Tipps echt gebrauchen. Eure Ratschläge werden das ganze Vorhaben nur besser machen, für mich........und die Fische!

Alternativ könnte ich auch meine Mitangler befragen. Das Problem ist, dass diese meist zu anderen Zeiten arbeiten als ich (Schicht) UND sie noch nie gezielt auf Waller gegangen sind, bis auf einen. Und hier sind wir in einem Forum mit tausenden von Mitgliedern, von denen viele "Wallerprofis" sind.
Ihr könntet mir besser und schneller helfen, aber wenn dies nicht gewünscht ist, hole ich mir die nötigen Tipps so gut es geht von Freunden - auch wenn sie noch lange nicht so erfahren mit Wallern sind. Bringt mir dann nicht so viel, aber mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig.

Mir scheint eure Hilfe bei den Kaufentscheidungen und den weiteren Fragen, die ich hier gestellt habe, nützlicher, als die meiner Mitangler. (Im Bezug auf das gezielte Wallerfischen)

Zu den Knoten: Ja, ich hab sogar die Knotenfibel zuhause liegen. Meine Aussagen dazu, sollten nicht bedeuten, dass ich vor dem binden Angst habe, oder einfach keinen Bock habe. Mir scheint fertiggebundenes Zeug von guter Qualität, nicht schlechter als meine eigenen Knoten zu sein!?
An Knoten kann ich nur das, was ich bis jetzt benötigt habe:
Spulenknoten, Schnur an Haken und Schnur an Wirbel.

Wär euch echt dankbar, wenn man auf meine Fragen antworten könnte, ohne mich vom Vorhaben abbringen zu wollen. Tut mir Leid, dass mir das fischen so sehr Spaß macht...

"Vanner" wollte damit ja schon beginnen


----------



## Vanner (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

*Die Rute kenne ich nicht, kann also nicht sagen ob sie geeignet ist für das Waller angeln. Die Länge ist aber gut um viele der möglichen Angelarten zu nutzen wie Bojen, Abspannen und Steinmontagen. Das Wurfgewicht wäre mir aber zu klein, zumindest wenn du große Bleie auswerfen willst und keine Möglichkeit hast die Montage vom Boot auszulegen. *

*Penn Rollen ist immer gut zum Wallern da starkes Getriebe und starke Bremse. Die 760er sollte für ein Stillgewässer reichen wen man seine Montagen nicht gerade auf 100m Entfernung ablegen will, die Schnurfassung der Rolle wäre dann doch bald etwas zu knapp. *

*Die Schnur kenne ich nur vom hören sagen, sie soll nicht wirklich gut sein was die Abriebfestigkeit angeht. Es geht bei den Schnüren aber mehr um Abriebfestigkeit als um Tragkraft, demzufolge wären dicke Durchmesser wohl eher angebracht oder zumindest eine bessere Schnur. Gerade wenn viele Hindernisse im Gewässer vorhanden sind, ist das auf jeden Fall ab 50er aufwärts zu nutzen. Ich selbst Fische 41er PowerPro, habe aber kein hindernisreiche Gewässer. *

*Als Vorfachmaterial nutze ich kein Kevlar sondern Geflochtene ab 80er aufwärts oder Hardmono ab 1,0mm. Hab öfter gelesen das Kevlar eher das Maul beim Drill einschneiden kann, von daher kommt das also für mich nicht in Frage. Um´s Binden kommst du bei Kevlar auch nicht rum, wie sollen sonst die Haken befestigt werden und das Vorfach dann an die Hauptschnur. 

Nein eine Pose brauchst du nicht zwingend, es kommt halt darauf an welche Methode du zum Angeln nutzen willst. Persönlich nutze ich bisher aber immer Posen mit Tragkraft von 100 - 200g, wobei diese z.B. beim Abspannen nur selten im Wasser sind sondern eher in der Luft hängen und auch nicht unbedingt bebleit sind. *
*Man kann natürlich auch nur mit schweren Bleien angeln, da würde ich den Köder dann aber nicht unbedingt auf dem Grund ablegen sondern ihn auftreiben lassen. Der Waller nimmt zwar auch Nahrung vom Grund auf, mehr Erfolg hat man allerdings wenn man den Köder höher oder sogar, je nach Jahreszeit, oberflächennah anbietet. *

*Das ganze Kleinzeug wie Haken und Wirbel sollte natürlich Waller tauglich sein, bei den Wirbeln setzte ich da gerne auf Kugellagerwirbel ab 80kg. Deine Kleinteile sind also nicht die schlechteste Wahl. *

*Fertigvorfächer sind immer so ne Sache, für den Anfang sicherlich auch brauchbar aber sicherlich nicht da Gelbe vom Ei. Das liegt einfach daran, daß man seine Montagen den Verhältnissen anpassen muß und das ist mit diesen dann doch schwieriger. Außerdem sollte man sich, vor der Benutzung dieser Vorfächer, genau angucken was dort gekauft wurde, es gibt erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede. Nicht nur die Knoten sondern auch die verwendeten Haken sollte man also wirklich genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.*
*Mit Rassel kannst eigentlich vergessen, sie nutzt dir im Stillwasser nichts. Auch in Fließgewässern sind sie nicht immer besser als z.B. U-Posen ohne Rasseln, diese können zwar locken aber auch verscheuchen. *

*Vorfächer selbst binden hat immer seine Vorteile und ist auch nicht schwer. Ich nutze generell den No Knot um Haken und Drilling am Vorfach zu befestigen. Die Vorfachlänge und Material stimme ich auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten und die verwendeten Köder ab. Das kannst du eben nur wirklich gut wenn du selbst bindest. Gleiches dann bei den verwendeten Haken und Drillingen, durch selbst Binden kannst du dir diese entsprechend dem verwendeten Köder einstellen. Bei Mono verwende ich das Auge um das Vorfach dann in den Wirbel der Hauptschnur einzuhängen, vom Quetschen halte ich da eher weniger. Das ist aber sicherlich ne Glaubensfrage, sehe aber den Vorteil darin, das sich die Kräfte besser übertragen und die Mono keinen scharfen Knick am Wirbel bekommt beim Drill. *

*Das Unterfüttern der Hauptschnur auf der Spule braucht du nur wenn die Schnur wirklich nicht reichen sollte, das würde ich vorher ausprobieren. Denke aber daran das eine Geflochtene von angegebenen Durchmesser her stärker ist als eine gleich angegebene Mono, darum kann man die Schnurfassungsangaben der Spule nicht wirklich verwenden. *
*Ein anderer Grund um etwas Mono unter die Geflochtene zu bringen ist das durchrutschen letzterer. Ist auch als Sollbruchstelle nutzbar wenn dir der Waller wirklich mal die Schnur komplett abziehen sollte, dies sollte nach Möglichkeiten aber nie passieren. Muß man aber auch nicht machen, es hilft auch ein doppelseitiges Klebeband auf den Spulenkern zu machen. Hierbei mache ich aber keinen Spulenknoten sondern wickle die Schnur nur so auf. Zieht mir ein Fisch die Schnur nun komplett von der Rolle, was nie passieren sollte, dann reiß er zumindest nicht die Angel mit. Wäre schon schlimm genug wenn er die Schnur hinter sich her ziehen müßte. *

*Das ist nun meine Meinung dazu, sie ist sicherlich nicht vollkommen und bestimmt verbesserungswürdig. Ich bin kein Waller Spezi sondern auch Anfänger seit letztem Jahr, wenn auch bis 1,50m schon erfolgreich, bin halt Allrounder. *
*




*


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Hi,

bezgl. der Schnurfassung der 760er Slammer schau mal hier rein, ganz unten ist ein Bild mit 200m 41er Power Pro.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253545

Ich habe auf meinen ca. 160m 60er Climax Catfish Strong und ca. 295m als gebrauchte 52er Gigafisch Gigatec Cat gekaufte Schnur drauf.

Ich kenne die WFT Schnur ebenfalls nicht, für den Preis solltest Du aber eine 270m Spule der 41er bis 46er Power Pro bekommen, was eine seit langem bewährte Schnur ist. Damit könntest Du dir das Unterfüttern (bis auf ein Paar Wicklungen Mono oder Klebeband) der Rolle sparen. Ich persönlich bin kein Freund davon. Genau so wenig davon die Schnur nicht auf der Spule zu befestigen.
Wobei derartige Schnurdurchmesser schon grenzwertig/zweifelhaft zum Ansitzangeln gesehen werden, die meisten werden hier zu Schnüren ab 0,5mm raten (z.B. zur 56er Power Pro). 

Persönlich halte ich von dem Roy Fisher Zeug gar nichts, kann sein, dass ich da etwas voreingenommen ran gehe da ich bisher fast ausschließlich negativ behaftete Erfahrungen solcher "Hausmarken" gemacht habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Aquarienfisch (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Meine Vorredner haben eigentlich schon alles gesagt..

Nur nochmal so als Beispiel, ich fische auf meinen Wallerruten (ebenfalls noch nicht all zu lange dabei) die Penn Spinnfisher V 8500, da gehen von der Climax 0,60-er etwa 250m drauf.
Ansonsten sind die Rollen richtige Tiere !

Da ich an meinem Gewässer nicht mit dem Boot raus kann und ebenfalls werfen muss benutze ich Ruten mit 3m länge und WG bis 400 bzw die andere bis 500 gr. 

Zu der Sache mit dem selber binden. Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen, ganz ehrlich, es gibt nichts einfacheres als einen Haken mit einen No- Kot Knoten(??) xD an eine Vorfachschnur zu binden, das geld kann man sich sehr gut sparen und dafür ist dein System auf dich abgestimmt 
Haken benutze ich von Black Cat , Uni Cat und Gamakatsu (große Einzelhaken). Binde dann an das Ende der Vorfachschnur einen Einzelhaken und ein Stück darüber einen Drilling, dann ne U-Pose und das ganze hängt an einen Kugellagerwirbel..


MfH Aquarienfisch


----------



## howmuchisthefish (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Danke an euch, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt und euch die Mühe gemacht habt.

Viele hilfreiche Tipps die mir bei zuünftigen Kaufentscheidungen weiterhelfen werden.

Vor allem wird eines Tages dann mal eine andere/bessere Schnur und eine Rute mit höherem WG gekauft.

Jetzt wird erstmal alles angetestet...

Melde mich aber noch bald, mit weiteren Fragen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 143584 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Hallo Servus,

ich selber fische am Regen und an der Naab. Das sind Gewässer mit leichter bis mittlerer Strömmung,bis ca. 4m tief und allerhöchstens 50m breit. Also eigentlich sehr leicht zu befischen im Gegensatz zur Donau oder den Rhein. Zum Ansitzfischen benutze ich die Mantikor Aramid Spin (3,20m) und die Berkley Catfish Pellets (3,30m). An beiden Ruten habe ich jeweils eine Fin-Nor Sportfisher FS-80 Spinning Rolle mit einer 0,40er geflochtener Schnur. Auf Waller fische ich nur auf Grundmontagen mit oder ohne U-Pose, da bei mir das Fischen oder das Auslegen der Köder mit dem Boot verboten ist. 

Aber nun zu dir,
wie ich aus deinen Texten lese willst du mit einer Rute nebenbei auf  Waller fischen. Und mit den anderen Ruten (wieviel auch immer) auf  Karpfen, Brassen, Hecht, etc fischen. 
Deine Kombo die du hast ist auf jedenfall für Grundmontagen bei leichter bis mittlerer Strömung geignet. Da du am Anfang aber am See angeln willst würde ich dir die Bojenmontage oder Abspannen empfehlen da du deine Köder besser präsentieren kannst. Wie es da mit deiner Kombo ausschaut musst du ausprobieren. Und ob du überhaupt so einen Aufwand betreiben willst.
Da das Wallerfischen doch ein Kapitel für sich ist, solltest du schon einige Kriteriken wie z.B. Fressphasen, Fressrouten, Jahreszeiten, Unterwasserstruktur (Kanten, Rinnen) kennen und beachten.
Ich würde dir ein Buch über das Wallerfischen empfehlen,das kannst dann beim fischen nebenbei durchlesen. Da sind auf jedenfall nützliche Tipps drin die dir auch weiterhelfen. 
Von den Fertigvorfächern würde ich dir ab Raten. Da stimme ich Vanner auf jedenfall zu. Du wirst um das Knotenbinden nicht rumkommen. Es ist eigentlich nicht schwer und mit Übung hast den dreh bald raus.
Ich wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Erfolg und schreib wenn was beisst.

PS. Fang mit den kleinen Wallern an, wie immer das auch  gehen soll. Auf eine handlange Rotfeder kann ein Waller mit 1m oder 2m beissen. Bin gespannt wie das einer beeinflussen kann. |kopfkrat
Und vergiss den Kescher nicht!!!!!


Gruß Manuel


----------



## Vanner (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Wozu Kescher, für die Köderfische? Geht vielleicht für kleine Waller aber die Größeren dann alle per Handlandung.

 Nee die Größe der Waller kann man nicht beeinflussen, nur ein wenig wenn man dann Köder größer 40cm wählt. So schließt man dann die viel zu Kleinen aus.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*



> Und vergiss den Kescher nicht!!!!!



Ich würde sagen vergiss deinen Angelpartner, mit einem sicheren Griff, nicht =D


----------



## howmuchisthefish (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Vielen lieben Dank! :q


----------



## howmuchisthefish (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Wegen Mandelentzündung leider noch nicht zum fischen gekommen. Aber gerade habe ich die geflochtene WFT auf die Penn gespult.

Irgendwie hats dieses mal nicht so super mit dem Spulenknoten geklappt. Vielleicht weil ich bisher nur mit monifilen gearbeitet habe?

Naja egal. Bestellt habe ich 200 Meter für die 760er Slammer und die Rolle ist jetzt randvoll!?

Entweder hat man mir mehr Schnur verkauft, oder der Durchmesser der Schnur ist erheblich stärker, oder die Schnurfassungsangabe war etwas daneben... Egal, mich freuts umso mehr, denn ich kann mir das unterfüttern jetzt sparen. Vielleicht zieh ich die Schur nochmal ab, denn ich habe das doppelseitige Klebeband vergessen. Gin ja davon aus, ich müsste sowieso unterfüttern und wollte danach die monifile draufspulen und umspulen.

Was ich loswerden muss: Ich hab noch nie so ne riesen Rolle gesehen! :q Nicht gerade leicht!
Zum Glück hat die Mitchell Rute nen sehr langen unteren Griff.
Die Rolle hat auch noch gerade so in die Rollenhalterung gepasst.

Vielleicht mache ich in den nächsten Tagen nach der Arbeit nen kleinen Abstecher nach Frankreich, an sonsten geh ich dieses Wochenende :vik:


----------



## Vanner (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Die angegebenen Schnurdurchmesser bei Geflochtener sind zu 99% immer falsch, das sollte aber inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt sein. 
 Ja die Rolle ist groß, macht aber auch Sinn den die muß beim Waller angeln sehr stabil sein. Das Gewicht stört nicht da du die Rute ja nicht in der Hand behältst.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*



Vanner schrieb:


> Das Gewicht stört nicht da du die Rute ja nicht in der Hand behältst.


Naja, gestern hab ich sie mal 2 Stunden in der Hand gehabt.

Wollte sie unbedingt ausprobieren, ein paar Würfe machen und an der Rolle etwas rumkurbeln |supergri

Habe mit einem 45g Blinker angefangen und bin dann auf einen 110g umgestiegen.

Irgendwie kam es mir so vor, als wenn ich sie etwas zu weit an der Wasseroberfläche geführt habe.


----------



## Vanner (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Na ja du wolltest ja eine Combi zum Ansitzen und nicht zum Spinnangeln. Für Letzteres ist das Gewicht dann doch ausschlaggebend, macht schnell lahme Arme. :q


----------



## howmuchisthefish (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Soll auch nicht dauerhaft so bleiben. Bin noch dabei meine Rutenhalter/ständer zu bauen...

Habe an diesem Wochenende auch meine ersten "großen" Knoten fürs Wallerfischen gebunden. Irgendwie sehen die nicht so aus, wie sie mir mein Kollege gezeigt hatte, aber sie halten :vik:


----------



## Vanner (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Kommt ja auch nicht auf Schönheit an sondern auf Haltbarkeit. Der Rest kommt dann auch mit der Erfahrung, je mehr man bindet um so besser sehen sie dann aus.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht.

War leider etwas enttäuscht, dass ich den Blinker nicht besonders weit rausbekommen habe. Kann entfernungen nicht besonders gut einschätzen, aber das waren maximal etwa 30-40 Meter mit 110g. Mache ich etwas falsch?

Sollte ich mich mit meiner Montage unbedingt im WG-Bereich der Rute befinden, also 150-250g? Komme ich dann weiter?

Habe verschiedene "Wurftechniken" (wenn man das so nennt) getestet.

Mit 45 und 90g bin ich fast genauso weit gekommen.


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Moin,

 ja, um große Wurfweiten (ermüdungsfrei und dauerhaft) zu erzielen, sollte die Rute, Rolle und Schnur schon zum Köder passen... 
Wobei, auch mit einem 200g Köder wird Deine Rute vermutlich keine Weitenrekorde brechen.

An einer 2,70m Spinnrute mit ca. 150g WG mit passender Rolle um 500g Gewicht und einer "echten" 40er geflochtenen sind je nach Blinkerform bei 100g, über 60m Wurfweite möglich.

Grüße JK


----------



## howmuchisthefish (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Hab ja ne 3 Meter Mitchell mit ner knapp 800g schweren Penn, auf der eine 0,39 geflochtene WFT (67kg) ist.

Würde es dann gerne mit einem mindestens 150g schweren Köder versuchen, vielleicht auch 200g. Kann ich da auch einfach noch ein zusätzliches Blei dranhängen, um nicht gleich nach nem schwereren Blinker zu suchen?

Da ich die Entfernung nicht besonders einschätzen kann, vielleicht waren es auch 50m, aber ich untertreibe dann lieber und sage 30-40 :q Bin mir einfach nicht sicher.

Ach ja, ich habe an diesem ersten Tag auch schon 2 heftige Hänger gehabt! Beim ersten dachte ich, da hätte was gebissen. Nach langem heftigen ziehen hatte ich den Blinker wieder lose und beim zweiten hatte ich schon gespürt, dass es wieder "nur" ein Hänger ist und kein Biss |uhoh:

Edit: Muscheln habe ich aber ohne Ende rausgezogen...


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Hi, also ich würde mit dem Ködergewicht nicht hochgehen. Entweder mit den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten arrangieren, oder einsehen, dass das ganze nicht zum Blinkern taugt...

Grüße JK


----------



## howmuchisthefish (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*

Mal was ganz anderes:

Ich habe hier noch verschiedene Gummifische rumliegen. Einige haben so ne Aushöhlung im Bauch!? Wofür ist das Loch?


----------



## Mikesch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wallereausrüstung und Vorgehen*



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> ... Da ich die Entfernung nicht besonders einschätzen kann, vielleicht waren es auch 50m, aber ich untertreibe dann lieber und sage 30-40 :q Bin mir einfach nicht sicher.
> ...


Kannst ja mal auf den Sportplatz od. ähnliche große Fläche (Wiese, Feld) gehen und das Ergebnis deiner Würfe nachmessen.


----------

